# Guys, I need desperate help with my Radeon



## Abhijit_T (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi!
First, my system specs-
AMD Athlon XP 1.7 Ghz
512 MB Ram
40 GB Seagate Barracuda Hard-Disk
Club 3d ATI Radeon 9600 128 MB (Running Catalyst 4.4 drivers, not overclocked)
Windows XP Professional
DirectX 9.0b

Until day before yesterday, my card was running perfectly fine, no problems at all
Then yesterday, while i was working on Paint Shop Pro, the system gave an error, and said that VPU Recover has reset the gfx accelerator, as it was not responding to commands from the display driver
Then, when I started a game, I got the same error message and I crashed to the desktop.Now, this happens with each and every 3d application.I tried sending an error report to ATI, but have not got any reply yet. I tried uninstalling the display driver, and installing the original ones in the CD, but the problem continues
Then i ran DXDiag, and tested the card in DirectDraw and Direct3D interfaces
The DDraw tests were successful, but in the D3D tests, for all 3 tests(DX7,DX8,DX9), it said i cancelled the test by pressing a key(obviously, i hadn't pressed anything)
This problem is driving me crazy
I don't think this is an overheating problem, as the card was working pefectly until now, and it gave out just suddenly

Please help me, guys


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 6, 2004)

Check if AGP texture acceleration is available in dxdiag or ,if it is not then download Catalyst 4.7 from ATI website, & clean install the drivers, use driver cleaner to remove the old ATI drivers. then reinstall

This is the region I hated ATI even I had the Radeon 9600 pro, but it just had too many 2d bugs


----------



## Abhijit_T (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes, AGP texture acceleration is available and enabled


----------



## Abhijit_T (Aug 6, 2004)

I uninstalled the drivers again, and installed the 4.4 catalyst drivers directly, and now the D3D tests in DXDiag are working, but I'm having the same problem in games


----------



## akshayt (Aug 6, 2004)

try formatting your partition,might help.apply better cooling a good 400watts ps


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 6, 2004)

Is it under warranty ... I would recommend to  let the authorised people to have hands on it first ...


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 6, 2004)

Get catalyst drivers 4.7 release. Also try disabling agp fastwrites in Bios and cp if they are exposed in the cp. See if this works. Post ur Mobo .......


----------



## Abhijit_T (Aug 6, 2004)

Ya, I think I'd better let authorised people take a look at it
I just don't understand how this problem can just happen all of a sudden
I mean, 1 second theres no problem at all, and the next, the problem starts, and the wierd thing is that i wasn't even running a 3D application when the problem started


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 7, 2004)

Yeah but authorised ppl will most probably tell u that it's a driver problem and all. But still neways send it to them and see what they have to say.


----------



## Loki87 (Aug 7, 2004)

yeah don't play with the card(its just an expression) or remove it or anything let the authorised ppl do it i think its just a driver prob after all try with 4.7 release


----------



## Abhijit_T (Aug 8, 2004)

disabled fastwrite, tried 4.7 catalyst driver, used driver cleaner and still no luck


----------



## delhibhai1000 (Aug 8, 2004)

just reinstall xp & then c... radeons r very finicky with drivers...


----------



## Abhijit_T (Aug 9, 2004)

I talked to my engineer, and he said it was definitely a problem with the card
He also said that since I'd bought the card from him for 14k-15k Rs., he'll give me a new Radeon 9800 Pro free as a replacement
So, I guess this worked out well for me


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 9, 2004)

Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> I talked to my engineer, and he said it was definitely a problem with the card
> He also said that since I'd bought the card from him for 14k-15k Rs., he'll give me a new Radeon 9800 Pro free as a replacement
> So, I guess this worked out well for me



Wow ! thats like a blessing in disguise !! Good for ya !


----------



## SpitefulPentium (Aug 9, 2004)

Boy this is scary! I too have the same card and have set an VPU recover option. Dont know if I should uncheck the option.


----------



## theraven (Aug 9, 2004)

@Abhijit .. dude temme aslo who ur comp guy is .. lol hes giving u a replacement of a 9800 pro that too !!
damn 
where are all these "nice" computer dealers?


----------



## Abhijit_T (Aug 9, 2004)

Hehe, actually, he works in my Dad's office(I.T. Dept.)
And hes giving it to me, because he won it in some contest, and he already has an X800(or so he says)


----------



## theraven (Aug 10, 2004)

lol
worked out for u dude !!
way to go ... !


----------



## indro (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## indro (Aug 18, 2004)

dude tell us how to get in touch of this guy, i am desperate to get rid of my gfx5200


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 3, 2004)

Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> I talked to my engineer, and he said it was definitely a problem with the card
> He also said that since I'd bought the card from him for 14k-15k Rs., he'll give me a new Radeon 9800 Pro free as a replacement
> So, I guess this worked out well for me


 * Man start a post with topic " Upgrading to 9800 Pro for Free " * 
  Seriously u lucky...


----------



## theraven (Sep 3, 2004)

dude why are u diggin up old topics all over the place ?
see the date .. and stop posting to increase ur post count


----------

